# Super Blue Brake Fluid



## CD-55 (Dec 19, 2001)

What retailers are selling this stuff? 

My newly acquired E30 has Super Blue in it now; the seller told me he put it in there in May 2002 (I think right before his track day), but he recommended I should change it before my track day (Sept 14th). Seems a little soon, or is that typical?


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

You can buy it online or find a local BMW shop that sells it. Ask your mechanic, he may know


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

I get mine from BMP, Bav Auto also carries it. 
I keep a can of ATE superblue and a can of ATE type 200 on my shelf and alternate. They are identical except for color.

www.bmpd.com

www.bavauto.com

Haus


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

*Hey guys . . .*

Here's a question(s) :

If I only autoX my car (no track), should I stay with stock brake fluid?

I know racing fluid does not boil as easy, but it also has some properties (either evaporating or taking on moisture) that means it has to be changed more often.

Also, would the difference in prevention of boiling be needed for an AutoX only car. The brake usage may be a higher percentage of the lap time, but laps are fewer, shorter and the top speeds to be decelerated from are not triple digits.

:dunno:

Opinions gentlemen?


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: Hey guys . . .*



scottn2retro said:


> *Here's a question(s) :
> 
> If I only autoX my car (no track), should I stay with stock brake fluid?
> 
> ...


You are using your brakes more and not getting up to the speeds to cool them off. I'd say at the end of a run, even though shorter they are hotter and you don't have a cool down lap.

I'd run it even with the downside. Like more frequent oil changes it a low cost benefit.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Check some independent shops. The local 'old BMW stuff' shop here (Mesa Performance) always has it in stock.

Not to say Super Blue/Typ200 is the be-all end-all of brake fluids. I remember something being posted on Org last year where there was a Motul and a Castrol that had far superior numbers. But the ATE is relatively available and pretty cheap. There are also lots of people who swear by the Ford Motorsports fluid which is available for <$10/qt at some Ford dealers.


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Re: Hey guys . . .*



in_d_haus said:


> *
> You are using your brakes more and not getting up to the speeds to cool them off. I'd say at the end of a run, even though shorter they are hotter and you don't have a cool down lap.
> *


Anybody seen rotors glowing hot in an AutoX? :dunno:


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Hey guys . . .*



scottn2retro said:


> *
> 
> Anybody seen rotors glowing hot in an AutoX? :dunno: *


Yeah, in February, at the San Diego autocross, my stock brakes were glowing. The SD autocross uses a longer track, and I had to use 3rd gear - which would be unimaginable at an LA autocross. I think some people with fully-modded cars were hitting 90 mph or more in the back straight, then taking tight hairpin turns, so brakes DO get super hot during autocross. In short: change the fluid to Ate, you've got nothing to lose.

BTW, are you coming up on Saturday?


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Hey guys . . .*



Raffi said:


> *
> 
> Yeah, in February, at the San Diego autocross, my stock brakes were glowing. The SD autocross uses a longer track, and I had to use 3rd gear - which would be unimaginable at an LA autocross. I think some people with fully-modded cars were hitting 90 mph or more in the back straight, then taking tight hairpin turns, so brakes DO get super hot during autocross. In short: change the fluid to Ate, you've got nothing to lose.
> 
> BTW, are you coming up on Saturday? *


Saturday was fun!

PS - I hear Stuka gets the brakes glowing on freeway off ramps!


----------



## JawKnee (Dec 20, 2001)

Kaz said:


> *Check some independent shops. The local 'old BMW stuff' shop here (Mesa Performance) always has it in stock.
> 
> Not to say Super Blue/Typ200 is the be-all end-all of brake fluids. I remember something being posted on Org last year where there was a Motul and a Castrol that had far superior numbers. But the ATE is relatively available and pretty cheap. There are also lots of people who swear by the Ford Motorsports fluid which is available for <$10/qt at some Ford dealers. *


Kaz is correct. Motul 600 (which I run) and the Castrol SRF do provide superior numbers relative to the ATE, but they come at a price. They are both more hygroscopic in nature and as a result, require more frequent changes. In addition, they are not so easily found locally and are more expensive, especially Castrol SRF (the common fluid choice among wealthy p-car owners  )

The ATE series is a great choice. It absorbs moisture slowly, relatively inexpensive and can be found locally quite easily.


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

So hygroscopic = moisture absorbing? :dunno: 

If that is the property that makes it necessary to replace performance brake fluid more often, what are the recommended change intervals for the brands discussed?


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

scottn2retro said:


> *So hygroscopic = moisture absorbing? :dunno:
> 
> If that is the property that makes it necessary to replace performance brake fluid more often, what are the recommended change intervals for the brands discussed? *


Yearly.


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

in_d_haus said:


> *
> 
> Yearly. *


Hummmmm... The local CCA chapters (in CA) require your brake fluid to have been changed within the previous 6 months at most if you want to attend a driving school. :dunno:


----------



## CD-55 (Dec 19, 2001)

I found Super Blue at Curry's (Ashburn). I also picked-up a UUC BigBoy clutch stop.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

JawKnee said:


> *
> 
> Kaz is correct. Motul 600 (which I run) and the Castrol SRF do provide superior numbers relative to the ATE, but they come at a price. They are both more hygroscopic in nature and as a result, require more frequent changes. In addition, they are not so easily found locally and are more expensive, especially Castrol SRF (the common fluid choice among wealthy p-car owners  )
> 
> The ATE series is a great choice. It absorbs moisture slowly, relatively inexpensive and can be found locally quite easily. *


Actually Super Blue is very hydroscopic, more so than Castrol SRF. Also Castrol SRF has a higher wet boiling point than many other fluid's dry boiling points.

It is very expensive though, at about $70 liter, but you wouldn't have to change it as often, except for outdated rules.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

*Re: Hey guys . . .*



scottn2retro said:


> *Here's a question(s) :
> 
> If I only autoX my car (no track), should I stay with stock brake fluid?
> 
> ...


For street and autocross use, I would use Castrol LMA fluid. A good fluid and designed to be less hydroscopic than normal fluids.

When the Roadster gets a fluid flush, I will probably go to this fluid.

In the M3 I use ATE Super Blue/Type 200 since many track events require a fluid flush evry 3 or 6 months. NO reason to go with Castrol SRF, which is my first choice in fluid.


----------



## 325ci.com (Sep 23, 2002)

i got mine from HMS Motorsport. they ship really quickly, i was impressed.


----------

